# NCStar



## WalleyeRon (Oct 24, 2006)

Has anyone used this brand of scopes? I am hearing they are gaining popularity. Its certainly not the top of the line, but sounds like a good value. Thanks,


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

You can't hit what you can't see your only as good as the glass you look through. Buy good glass


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

rlzman68 said:


> You can't hit what you can't see your only as good as the glass you look through. Buy good glass


You hit that right on the head.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

havn't heard anything spectacular about them, but if your shooting under 200 yards, it won't make much of a difference except for with low-light

I have A-1 Optic scope, and love it actually, i think they are comparable in prices, so check em out. as clear as i've ever needed it to be, but I've only shot to about 250 or so....

don't buy into those illuminated crosshairs either.. they add weight, and even though you can see the crosshairs in low-light, you can't see what your wanting to shoot cause of the glare.. I just leave the battery out


----------



## WalleyeRon (Oct 24, 2006)

So is a lowend Nikon ProStaf better? Or when you say good glass, does that only mean the $500 Leupold?


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I got my scope for 85$ shipped, I think it's a 4-16 or something... outta my .243, it'll group about 1 1/2" groups after 4 shots

to me, thats plenty good, i can roll a baseball around all damn day shooting like that, i don't get to shoot very often, due to cost of ammo and gas, so i'm not as skilled as I was a few years ago... but i garantee that 85$ scope will drop anything in that range (don't have a range that is much longer, so havn't gotten to try it)


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

For inexpensive good glass I would look at Burris, Nikon, or Sightron just to name a few. I like the Burris Fullfield scopes and know others that have had good luck with the Nikon Buckmasters. I have a few high end Leupolds and I don't think they are worth the money anymore. There are a few others that are comparable in price and better quality. IMO


----------



## rlzman68 (Jul 14, 2008)

WalleyeRon said:


> So is a lowend Nikon ProStaf better? Or when you say good glass, does that only mean the $500 Leupold?


 I think most people who are serious about shooting can find what they need in a Leupold Burris or Nikon. I would rather put my money in glass rather than the rifle.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

It has to be a balence in what you have. It makes no since to put a $50.00 scope on a $2,200 rifle and a $800.00 scope on a $300 rifle.

If you have a regular rifle that you use for the ocasional target practice and deer hunting a cheaper scope will work for you. Provided you do not keep messing with your scope.

If you are the guy that needs to adjust the scope every time you go out then a cheaper one will fail you in short order.

I have a rem700 in 308 and used to have a Tasco Super Sniper on it. I have fired about 1,200 or 1,300 rds down the tube with that scope I never had any problems with it. That scope is now going on my 6mmbr. I just bought a Mark4 for my 700. I wanted to have better glass on my rifle. That is it, not for early morning or late evening shots.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

NCStar is what use to be Tasco. New Century Scientific (NCStar) purchased the defunct Tasco plant in China sometime back. Never used one but most reports I've read are higher on the negative end than the positive end as far as holding zero is concerned. Don't think I would want to spend my money on one to find out. Contrary to what some people say, price does not mean better. A lot of times you're paying for the brand name. A good example is the Tasco Super Sniper that People mentioned. A lot of people simply turned them off because of the name Tasco. What they did not know or take into consideration was these scopes originally were designed under military contract and are manufactured by HAKKO in Japan. Excellent quality that is on par and sometimes superior to $1200-$1500 scopes.

If you are new to scopes, the best option is to go to a place that has their scopes on display and simply look through all the one's that are in your price range. If that is not possible the the scopes such as Leupold Sportsman and the middle priced Burris or Nikon will serve you well. Don't rule out the middle priced Simmons Aetec either. I've found them to be very decent scopes comparable to any $400 scope on the market.


----------

